# Flower & Garden Seed Exchange



## Travis K (Sep 16, 2016)

The purpose of this thread is simple.  People that have flower and/or garden seed that want to share with other people on the board can post what they have and exchange with others who are interested.  There is no selling of seeds/plants on this thread, this is to share what we have with others and in return they may share some of their seeds.  I also have Scott's blessing to post this thread outside of the FS/T/WTB Classifieds section.

Sender pays shipping to ensure this is not a 'Trade or Sale'.  This is merely a way to share our flowers and plants with others on AB.  So post your seeds!

Note: only legal seeds 

******

I will start off with *Cold Hardy Hibiscus seeds* that will be a hybrid of the two plants below.  I have been manually pollinating each plant with one another so I can not guess what the flowers will look like.  I am zone 6a and both plants sprout back in late spring and get bigger and bushier year after year.






The above Hibiscus has deep red flowers that get nearly 1 foot across











This plant has pink flowers that get up to 8 inches across and has one cane that has very pretty variegation.  I am hoping some of the seedlings pass this trait on.

The Hybrid Seeds from the above parents will be ready in the next coming weeks.



Next we have *Ricinus communis impala* that I grew from seed this year.  I already have nearly 50 seeds and only have harvested about 5% of the Bright Red Pods so far.  This is one of my favorite plants but it should be noted that Ricinus is one of the most TOXIC/POISONOUS plants know to man.  Care should be taken with pets and kids.  LOL, I have it next to the street.











(close up of pod is not my pic)

Lets see what you all have to share.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## trailblazin02 (Sep 16, 2016)

Awesome idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Travis K (Sep 19, 2016)

Assorted Snapdragons.
I have quite a few seeds of these.






The seed pods look like tiny sculls too.


----------



## antinous (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice idea! I don't have much other than peppers, but if anyone's interested I might be able to chip in a few/or even some pods when I get them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Travis K (Sep 19, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Nice idea! I don't have much other than peppers, but if anyone's interested I might be able to chip in a few/or even some pods when I get them!


Post them when they are ready.  Lot of people are into peppers.


----------



## myrmecophile (Sep 19, 2016)

Ricinus can be a very invasive species, I would exercise great care if growing it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Travis K (Sep 20, 2016)

myrmecophile said:


> Ricinus can be a very invasive species, I would exercise great care if growing it.


Lots of species can be depending on the Zone and Climate of the gardener.


----------



## Travis K (Sep 20, 2016)

Morning Glory Seeds will be ready after the first frost hits my area.


----------



## bugmankeith (Apr 27, 2019)

Travis K said:


> The purpose of this thread is simple.  People that have flower and/or garden seed that want to share with other people on the board can post what they have and exchange with others who are interested.  There is no selling of seeds/plants on this thread, this is to share what we have with others and in return they may share some of their seeds.  I also have Scott's blessing to post this thread outside of the FS/T/WTB Classifieds section.
> 
> Sender pays shipping to ensure this is not a 'Trade or Sale'.  This is merely a way to share our flowers and plants with others on AB.  So post your seeds!
> 
> ...


Travis K, were you ever successful getting the Variegated Hibiscus from seed? I do gardening and that is one leaf color I don’t have.


----------

